# Afinando instalacion, una ayudita.

## Kell

Buenas a tod@s.

Bueno pues se puede decir que soy ex-debian ethc user  :Razz:  .

He seguido el handbook paso a paso y aqui estoy, pero hay cosas sobre las que no encuentro informacion y he buscado ... y mucho.

Mi principal pregunta es.

Al hacer lspci me da los dispositivos de mi ordenador, pero, como puedo saber si hay algun dispositivo sin instalar/sin driver.

Mi equipo es basicamente placa ASUS Chip P45 / ICH10R con un Core2Duo, al hacer la instalacion modifique el modules.autoload y agregue todos los que cargaba el livedvd para mas adelante ir eliminando los innecesarios pero como ya he dicho, no encuentro una lista de modulos necesarios para esta placa.

Mi lista de modulos actual que cargan al inicio.

```
ip_tables

coretemp

asus_atk0110

ipv6 

hid_logitech 

snd_seq_oss 

snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq

snd_seq_device

snd_pcm_oss 

snd_mixer_oss

video 

backlight

output

ac 

battery 

button 

fan 

thermal 

processor 

snd_hda_codec_via 

snd_hda_intel 

snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm

snd_timer

snd

soundcore

snd_page_alloc

atl1e 

i2c_i801 

i2c_core

intel_agp 

rtc 

tg3 

libphy

e1000 

fuse 

xfs 

exportfs

jfs 

raid10 

raid456 

async_memcpy

async_xor

xor

async_tx

raid6_pq

raid1 

raid0 

dm_bbr 

dm_snapshot 

dm_mirror 

dm_region_hash

dm_log

dm_mod

scsi_wait_scan 

sbp2

firewire_core 

ohci1394 

ieee1394

sl811_hcd 

usbhid 

ohci_hcd 

uhci_hcd 

usb_storage 

ehci_hcd 

usbcore

lpfc 

qla2xxx 

megaraid_sas 

megaraid_mbox 

megaraid_mm

megaraid 

aacraid 

sx8 

DAC960 

cciss 

3w_9xxx 

3w_xxxx 

mptsas 

scsi_transport_sas

mptfc 

scsi_transport_fc

scsi_tgt

mptspi 

mptscsih

mptbase

atp870u 

dc395x 

qla1280 

dmx3191d 

sym53c8xx 

gdth

advansys 

initio 

BusLogic 

arcmsr 

aic7xxx 

aic79xx 

scsi_transport_spi

sg 

pdc_adma 

sata_inic162x 

sata_mv 

ata_piix 

ahci 

sata_qstor 

sata_vsc 

sata_uli 

sata_sis 

sata_sx4 

sata_nv 

sata_via 

sata_svw 

sata_sil24 

sata_sil 

sata_promise 

pata_sl82c105 

pata_cs5530 

pata_cs5520 

pata_via 

pata_jmicron 

pata_marvell 

pata_sis

pata_netcell 

pata_sc1200 

pata_pdc202xx_old 

pata_triflex 

pata_atiixp 

pata_opti 

pata_amd 

pata_ali 

pata_it8213 

pata_pcmcia 

pcmcia

firmware_class

pcmcia_core

b1 

kernelcapi

pata_ns87415 

pata_ns87410 

pata_serverworks 

pata_platform 

pata_cypress

pata_artop 

pata_it821x 

pata_optidma 

pata_hpt3x2n 

pata_hpt3x3 

pata_hpt37x 

pata_hpt366 

pata_cmd64x 

pata_efar 

pata_rz1000 

pata_sil680 

pata_radisys 

pata_pdc2027x 

pata_mpiix 

libata
```

Me instala el kernel 2.6.32-r7 al hacer emerge gentoo-sources. El kernel lo compile con genkernel (genkernel --menuconfig all)

1 - iptables, al seguir el how to de gentoo, me da un error al ejecutar el script (y la red deja de funcionar) por lo que creo que me falta algun modulo en el kernel.

He buscado como configurar el kernel pero, al igual que en el handbook, son distintas versiones y las opciones no cuadran por lo que no se realmente si tengo las necesarias.

2 - cpufreq, no da errores, pero no funciona como tendria que hacerlo, quiero usar cpufreq_ondemand pero al hacerlo el procesador se queda a ~2.1Ghz siempre, cuando tendria que ir a (333x6) 2Ghz en reposo y (333x8) 2.66Ghz a plena carga.

Cualquier ayuda/sugerencia en cualquiera de las preguntas es bienvenida.

Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, si haces lspci -vv, saldrá una línea que dice "Kernel driver in use". también lsmod puede ayudarte con las dependencias entre módulos (aunque eso lo resuelve menuconfig nunca esta por demás el tip. Con eso puedes eliminar lo que no necesitas. Lo recomendable es quitar cosas en "Driver Devices" creo que así se llama la sección, las demás solo ajustalas.

Lo de IPtables, detalles, que error sale.

Lo de la frecuencia del cpu, sigue la guía de administración de energía de gentoo, si el problema persiste ya veremos que hacer.

----------

## Kell

Gracias por contestar a ver si consigo dejarla bien  :Smile:  .

Lo de cpufreq, seguire el manual, ya que lo hice siguiendo los pasos que usaba en debian, y se parece, pero no es lo mismo. Si lo fastidio o no va resubo el hilo a ver si alguien tiene sugerencias .

El error que da al intentar configurar las iptables es : 

iptables -t nat -F

```
iptables v1.4.6: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
```

He intentado tambien configurarlo mediante un script "arno-iptables-firewall"

El error que da con este escript es:

```
ERROR  : Command(s) "ip" is/are not available!

         Please investigate. Quitting...
```

Lo de lspci -vv ya lo habia usado y he buscado los resultados que pongo abajo pero nada de nada o mas bien .... unos dicen por alli ----> y otros por alla <------ vamos que en algunos sitios dicen que wireless en otros tarjeta de sonido etc.. etc... (y mi placa no tiene wireless y el sonido funciona perfectamente) , todos los demas dispositivos me aparecen con un driver en uso menos estos:

```
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx- 

        Latency: 0                                                                                           

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32                                        

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-     

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-                                        

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-                                          

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                                      

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4                            

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0                                                                                            

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                                    

```

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

El error que te da "iptables -t nat -F " es por no tener cargado el modulo "nat" ¿lo tienes compilado?.

El error de "arno-iptables-firewall" tiene toda la pinta de ser porque utiliza "iproute2" y no lo tienes instalado.

Salu2.

----------

## Kell

Pues no, no esta, he buscado con menuconfig y, o estoy ciego, o se llama de otra manera. Tambien he probado con modprobe ip_tables a ver si cargaba los modulos dependientes y luego hacer un localmenuconfig y recompilar pero tampoco.

Ahora que he recompilado estoy siguiendo el howto para ahorro de energia a ver si me voy quitando cosas de encima.

Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

No todas las opciones de configuración del kernel son "visibles" siempre. La visibilidad de algunas depende de que otras estén (o no) activadas.

Para que puedas seleccionar NAT en un kernel 2.6.31 tienes que activar: 

```
En Networking support

  En Networking options

    TCP/IP networking

    En Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)

      En Core Netfilter Configuration

        Netfilter connection tracking support

      En IP: Netfilter Configuration

        IPv4 connection tracking support (required for NAT)

        En IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT)

          Full NAT
```

----------

## Kell

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> No todas las opciones de configuración del kernel son "visibles" siempre. La visibilidad de algunas depende de que otras estén (o no) activadas.
> 
> Para que puedas seleccionar NAT en un kernel 2.6.31 tienes que activar: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, gracias tio iptables solucionado.

En cuanto al cpufreq .... siguiendo el manual del link del otro compañero, el enlace parece para un portatil, pero de todas maneras siguiendolo, lo que me hace es que pone el procesador al minimo siempre, teniendo el cpufreq_ondemand seteado en el kernel. se hago un cpufreq-set -g "X" entonces si, pero al estar ligeramente overclockeado se hace un lio dejando elegir solamente las velocidades de fabrica y lo voy a dejar como estaba al principio ya que mi principal preocupacion eran las temperaturas y la diferencia es de 2 grados entre minimo sin carga y maximo sin carga .... o sea poca cosa.

Una ultima pregunta:

Ahora, tras recompilar, el equipo sigue funcionando perfecto pero hay 3 modulos que fallan al cargar en el boot y no me da tiempo a leer cuales son, hay alguna manera de que vaya cargando pagina a pagina?. o saber que modulos han fallado al cargar por el motivo que sea?.

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

Si continuas manteniendo el "modules.autoload" que publicaste al principio me parece un poco bruto... Para empezar no creo que necesites ninguno de los modulos "sata_X" o "pata_X" ya que el la controla del disco duro no puede estar compilada como modulo, no te arrancaria el sistema a no ser que utilices un "initrd".

La mayoria de modulos se cargan de forma automatica, por ejemplo estos son los que tengo cargados en mi servidorcillo casero (seguramente compile demasiadas cosas como modulos):

```

# lsmod       

Module                  Size  Used by

af_packet              19018  0      

bridge                 39623  0      

stp                     1911  1 bridge

llc                     4893  2 bridge,stp

tun                    13362  2           

xt_limit                2028  5           

ipt_REJECT              2261  2           

ipt_LOG                 5186  1           

nf_conntrack_ipv4       6812  6           

nf_defrag_ipv4          1337  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4

iptable_filter          2671  1                  

ip_tables              15618  1 iptable_filter

ip6t_REJECT             2806  2

xt_tcpudp               2483  21

ip6t_LOG                6105  1

nf_conntrack_ipv6      12124  6

xt_state                1402  12

ip6table_filter         2767  1

xt_multiport            2674  2

xt_NFQUEUE              2160  0

ip6_tables             17170  2 ip6t_LOG,ip6table_filter

x_tables               18769  11 xt_limit,ipt_REJECT,ipt_LOG,ip_tables,ip6t_REJECT,xt_tcpudp,ip6t_LOG,xt_state,xt_multiport,xt_NFQUEUE,ip6_tables

ext2                   62692  5

usbhid                 27715  0

hid                    77780  1 usbhid

dm_mod                 63430  42

nf_conntrack_sane       4128  0

nf_conntrack_netbios_ns     1574  0

nf_conntrack           57791  5 nf_conntrack_ipv4,nf_conntrack_ipv6,xt_state,nf_conntrack_sane,nf_conntrack_netbios_ns

kvm_intel              43082  12

kvm                   261786  1 kvm_intel

usblp                  11484  0

pcspkr                  1942  0

sg                     19517  0

uhci_hcd               22098  0

ehci_hcd               36574  0

iTCO_wdt                9820  0

sr_mod                 14033  0

usbcore               152009  327 usbhid,usblp,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

iTCO_vendor_support     2603  1 iTCO_wdt

cdrom                  36058  1 sr_mod

evdev                   8783  3

tg3                   115632  0

button                  5482  0

rtc_cmos                9217  0

libphy                 20293  1 tg3

rtc_core               15185  1 rtc_cmos

rtc_lib                 2400  1 rtc_core

i2c_i801                8009  0

unix                   25900  189

```

y este es mi "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6":

```

kvm_intel

nf_conntrack_netbios_ns

nf_conntrack_sane

rtc-cmos

```

En cuanto a donde ver cuales fallan imagino que con un "dmesg" o "/var/log/messages" (dependiendo de tu configuracion de syslog) te cuente algo.

Salu2.

----------

